# Pan gasket replacement on Honda GXV140



## mkazacoff (Aug 11, 2010)

I am replacing the pan gasket (11381-ZG9-T00) on my Honda GXV140 lawn mower engine. Should I put any lubricant or sealer on either surface of the gasket or should the surfaces remain dry? The old gasket came off easily but I could not tell if it was impregnated with oil or if there was some other sealer present. The new gasket has a dull gray appearance. Also, what is the torque spec for the pan bolts and the deck bolts. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey,



mkazacoff said:


> I am replacing the pan gasket (11381-ZG9-T00) on my Honda GXV140 lawn mower engine. Should I put any lubricant or sealer on either surface of the gasket or should the surfaces remain dry?


I would not use anything on the gasket. That Honda is milled so close that it would probably not leak if you left the gasket off. You know some Kohler engines I have been into don't have a sump gasket. That is really a well made engine IMHO. 



mkazacoff said:


> Also, what is the torque spec for the pan bolts and the deck bolts.


I don't have a service manual for the Honda here which would have the answer on the torque specs but somewhere around 160-175 inch lbs. would get by. I have in 39 years never thought about torquing an engines mounting bolts. It is a valid thought and around 200 or so inch lbs. would do the job. I have always used inch lb. torque wrenches so divide by 12 to get the foot lb. numbers. Hope this helps some.

MikeMerritt


----------

